# Preaching up a storm



## Pergamum (Jun 27, 2009)

An old American Indian attended a church service one Sunday morning. 

The preacher's message lacked real spiritual food, so he did a lot of shouting and pulpit pounding to cover up his lack of preparation. 

In fact, as it is sometimes said, he "preached up quite a storm." 

After the service, someone asked the Indian, who was a Christian, what he thought of the minister's message. 


Thinking for a moment, he summed up his opinion in six words: 















"High wind. Big thunder. No rain."


----------

